# Помогите оценить



## pavlik2710 (29 Ноя 2016)

Достался по наследству, был привезен из Германии, хочу узнать ценность и цену если она есть... Продублируйте сообщение пожалуйста на почту [email protected]


----------



## pavlik2710 (29 Ноя 2016)

Или как правильно название читается


----------



## pavlik2710 (29 Ноя 2016)

Я так понял специалистов здесь нет,одни просмртры


----------



## Kuzalogly (29 Ноя 2016)

Что там оценивать?

Детская малышовая гармошка. Если был капремонт недавно- может для развлечения послужить начинающему гармонисту.
Кстати, если эта штукенция совсем старая, то может оказаться немецкий строй. Он же русский. Тогда только в музей, или редким любителям. Их осталось всего несколько человек.


----------



## pavlik2710 (29 Ноя 2016)

Спасибо, цена короче не известна


----------



## vev (29 Ноя 2016)

*pavlik2710*,

известна... от нуля до 500р


----------



## zet10 (29 Ноя 2016)

Павлик, не слушайте их! Они так специально Вам говорят, дабы купить за ' Дорма" Ваше наследство!Не надо торопиться с продажей такой редкой гармошечки, она стоит не один десяток тысяч, а может и сотен тысяч рублей.


----------



## dugalex (29 Ноя 2016)

Подробно ответил на вопрос стоимости zet10 - то же ИМХО справедливо обозначил "границы стоимости". Ведь всё зависит от ЛЮБВИ к ребенку и желания купить ему такую "игрушку". Но лучше в этом случае задавать вопросы мастерам игрушек, а не профессиональных музыкальных инструментов.


----------



## zet10 (29 Ноя 2016)

в точку.


----------



## MAN (30 Ноя 2016)

Kuzalogly (29.11.2016, 16:46) писал:


> Кстати, если эта штукенция совсем старая, то может оказаться немецкий строй. Он же русский.


Не-не-не, это ни то, ни другое! Это вообще для нас совершенная экзотика - диатонический аккордеон (так называемая ирландская гармошка), "взрослая" версия которого выглядит вот так
 
 А здесь можно получить первое поверхностное представление о том, что это за диковинный инструмент: Irish Button Box


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Ноя 2016)

Сомнения развеет только видео, где играющий нажимает поочерёдно каждую кнопку, и  послушать сжим и разжим. Тогда станет понятно, что это за инструмент...


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (30 Ноя 2016)

MAN (30.11.2016, 09:42) писал:


> Не-не-не, это ни то, ни другое! Это вообще для нас совершенная экзотика - диатонический аккордеон (так называемая ирландская гармошка), "взрослая" версия которого выглядит вот так


Между прочим, диатонический аккордеон есть у компании Roland - http://www.rolandmusic.ru/products/fr-18_diatonic/


----------



## pavlik2710 (30 Ноя 2016)

Я Вас понял, а кто тогда в силах сказать модель или как фирма называется!?


----------



## MAN (30 Ноя 2016)

pavlik2710 (30.11.2016, 17:06) писал:


> Я Вас понял, а кто тогда в силах сказать модель или как фирма называется!?


Далась же Вам эта модель вместе с фирмой! Да поймите Вы, что это имеет почти столько же смысла, сколько вопрос о модели и фирме-изготовителе горшка, в котором лук торчит (на одной из Ваших фотографий). Этот аккордеончик, даже если он исправен, может быть ценен только для Вас и только как память о родственнике, от которого он перешёл к Вам по наследству. Зарубежное слово *Popular*, начертанное на правом полукорпусе, переводится на родной язык как _популярный, народный, общедоступный, широко известный, общераспространённый. _Что же касается производителя, так есть же на последнем фото табличка с реквизитами (адресом, телефоном и эл. почтой).


----------

